# Ne blöde Frage über DSL...

## ptarh

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem bei der Installation. Ich schaffe es zwar, die Netzwerkkarte zu installieren, kapiere aber nicht, wie ich mein DSL einrichten sollte... Blöd, daß in der Installationsanleitung nichts dazu steht. Es ist, im übrigen, meine alte Schwachstelle, wo ich bei jeder Distro Problemen habe, also bitte ich um möglichst genaue Anweisungen.  :Rolling Eyes:  Zur Information, falls es wichtig sein sollte: Ich versuche Gentoo 1.2 zu installieren und habe mir die deutsche Installationsanleitung ausgedrückt.

----------

## Mimamau

verwende doch bitte gentoo 1.4 mit der engl. anleitung, die ist dann auch für 1.4. in der anleitung findets du auch infos zu pppoe.

----------

## ptarh

Nun, ich habe die 1.4 rcx-version deswegen nicht ausgewählt, weil ich gegen die Problemen, die dort eventuell auftreten, nicht gerüstet bin. Dann warte ich leiber auf die final-version, und überbrücke mit nen' anderen Distro... Wollte schon immer Slackware probieren  :Smile:  Wann kommt denn in etwa die Gentoo 1.4_final raus?

----------

## steveb

 *ptarh wrote:*   

> Nun, ich habe die 1.4 rcx-version deswegen nicht ausgewählt, weil ich gegen die Problemen, die dort eventuell auftreten, nicht gerüstet bin. Dann warte ich leiber auf die final-version, und überbrücke mit nen' anderen Distro... Wollte schon immer Slackware probieren  Wann kommt denn in etwa die Gentoo 1.4_final raus?

 

ich würde dir dennoch die 1.4er serie empfehlen. ist absolut kein problem.

warum das ding noch nicht final ist, liegt an wenigen sachen, die nicht den status final verdienen. aber das sollte dich nicht stören, denn sie lässt sich ohne probleme installieren. und wenn du sie installiert hast, ist es absolut keine sache, jeweils auf dem neuesten stand zu bleiben.

ich habe so ziemlich jede 1.4rc installiert (ausser die gerade gekommene rc3) und habe noch nie probleme während der installation gehabt.

gruss

SteveB

ps: solltest du probleme haben, kannst du ja jeder zeit den isntallations-prozess beenden (und später weiterführen) und hier im board nach infos fragen. oder während der installation mit lynx (ein text basierender browser) direkt im gentoo forum deine frage stellen.

----------

## ptarh

Ok, ich sauge jetzt die rc_3. Danke für die Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

## steveb

 *ptarh wrote:*   

> Ok, ich sauge jetzt die rc_3. Danke für die Hilfe 

 

okay... super  :Smile: 

die installation ist so einfach, dass ich eigendlich nicht erwarte, dass du in den nächsten stunden dich melden wirst. darum gehe ich jetzt mal schlafen (ohhh!?!?!? die katzen füttern! das ist eigendlich die beste methode gegen internet und gentoo sucht   :Twisted Evil: )

gruss

SteveB

----------

## ptarh

Ich fürchte, ich habe mich zu früh gefreut.  :Smile:  Nun, die Installation ist seit der 1.2 wesentlich leichter geworden, das sieht man ihr an. Das Schlechte ist aber, das ADSL bei mir immer noch nicht arbeitet. Nun, ich trage meinen t-online login ein, dann "no" bei demand, bei DNS trage ich "server" ein, dann kommt password und 0 bei der Firewall. Als ergebnis bekomme ich folgende schöne Meldung:.........TIMED OUT

/usr/sbin/adsl-start& line 194& 6825 Terminated     $CONNECT "$@" >/dev/null 2>&1

Ich habe zwei Netzwerkkarten, also probierte ich es sowohl mit /dev/eth0, als auch mit /dev/eth1 Wie man sieht, ohne Erfolg  :Smile: 

----------

## sepp2k

 *ptarh wrote:*   

> bei DNS trage ich "server" ein, dann kommt password und 0 bei der Firewall.

 

Vielleicht kapier ich ja was nicht, aber bei DNS sollte man eigentlich die IP-Adresse eines DNS-Servers eintragen

----------

## steveb

mein gott!! du bist noch wach??

hast du adsl-setup und adsl-start ausgeführt?

evt. kann dir dieser link auch helfen: Anleitung zur Konfiguration von DSL mit Gentoo Linux

und hast du das gentoo forum schon mal durchsucht nach dem wort "t-online"?

sorry, dass ich dir da nicht so kompetent helfen kann. als schweizer habe ich kein t-online (habe nur 1 kabel verbindung, 1 adsl und eine 2.4mbit sdsl leitung).

gruss

SteveB

----------

## Ne0_

Also, das ganze ist ziemlich einfach!

Nimm die 1.4rcx und verfahre nach der Installationsanleitung *g*

Beim punkt, an dem du die Netzwerkkarten konfigurierst, lade bitte die beiden (oder das eine) Module für die Karten mit "modprobe"

z.B.  modprobe 3c509

Dann schaust du dir erstmal mit "ifconfig" an ob es geklappt hat.

Mit ifconfig kannst du auch die IP's einstellen  :Wink: 

Brauchst du aber für DSL nicht!!!!

Bei "adsl-setup" stellst du das IF (eth0, eth1??) ein welches mit dem DSL Modem verbunden ist!

Dann den rest uid/pw usw.....

Jetzt mit "adsl-start" das ganze starten - fertig !!

Solltest du hier noch Probleme haben, meld dich. Ich schaue heute Nachmittag nochmal ins Forum!!

Ne0

----------

## ptarh

@steveb

Natürlich bin ich wach, sollen doch die Windows-user schlafen  :Smile: 

Die Foren habe ich soeben durchsucht, so richtig nützliches habe ich nicht gefunden...obwohl es viele ähnliche Fehler gibt, gleicht eine Fehlermeldung nicht der anderen. Tja, Gentoo scheint erfinderisch zu sein   :Smile: 

@sepp2k

Soweit ich weiß, vergibt t-online die DNS-Adressen automatisch, man kann aber auch welche eintragen. Muß man aber nicht.

@Ne0_

Hmm, diesselbe Fehlermeldung. Ich habe jetzt die zweite Netzwerkkarte ausgebaut, um mögliche Fehlerquellen auszurotten. Ne Frage: Was hat es eigentlich mit uid/pw auf sich? Um mir die Zeit ohne Internet zu verkürzen, habe ich schon mal adsl-connect ausgeführt. Da kommt folgendes heraus:

Using interface ppp0

Connect ppp0 <--> /dev/pts0

pppoe: ioctl(SIOCGIFHWADDR) : Session 0: No such device

Modem hangup

Connection terminated

Was soll das bedeuten, habe ich, ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung. Ich gehe jetzt weiter experementieren.  :Smile: 

----------

## ptarh

Hura! Ich hab es. Die Lösung war denkbar einfach. Man muß nur net-setup eth0 starten, und dort allerlei dummy-adressen zuweisen. Danach staht einem connect nichts mehr im Wege.   :Very Happy: 

Danke an alle beteiligten.  :Smile: 

----------

## steveb

 *ptarh wrote:*   

> Hura! Ich hab es. Die Lösung war denkbar einfach. Man muß nur net-setup eth0 starten, und dort allerlei dummy-adressen zuweisen. Danach staht einem connect nichts mehr im Wege.  
> 
> Danke an alle beteiligten. 

 

ich sage nur: GEIL

----------

